# ENFJ vs. ENTJ



## verajessa (Apr 26, 2016)

Anyone able to list some key differences between an ENFJ and an ENTJ?
I'm having trouble figuring out if someone I know is an ENFJ or an ENTJ

Thanks.roud:


----------



## Nothing1 (Jan 22, 2014)

It's said I must add a disclaimer, but alas! This list only reflects the ENTJs and ENFJs I personally know and not typology supposition. 



ENTJs are logical, i.e. there is consistency between what they say, think and the facts. 
Capable of manipulating situations for profit or their benefit 
Business oriented 
Offensive sense of humor. They're the type to call you a "stupid, dingbat" over a simple mistake, but it's jokingly done. It'll still make you feel like shit. They're the types to call a person a nerd and mean it in a bad way. 
Tend to be focused on making money and being successful. 
Aren't into gossip and drama. They aren't known for stirring up drama between people. They probably won't be involved or even know about the office drama. 
 


ENFJs have a very difficult time with logic. Too much logic will confuse the shit out of them.
ENFJs are evil spawns of Satan (no, they really are).
They are all about the drama.
They're good at manipulating the way you think or perceive a person. For example, they'll fill you in on a conversation they had with someone who hurt their feelings and instead of simply saying the person hurt their feelings, they'll not only, only tell you all the negative things the person sad, but also exaggerate or down right lie about what they said while dramatizing the person's offensive, mean tone. When they're done with you, you'll want to kill the person yourself or at least think less of them.
They're liars.
They're drama queens to the max (needed to reiterate in case you forgot)
Observational humor. They're more likely to make fun of the way your clothes fit. For example, my mother, an ENFJ, made a joking comment about this woman whose pants were stuck up her butt. She'll make a joking comment about young women getting on public transportation with a but load of children, strollers, shopping bags etc. and how cumbersome and awkward the whole process was.

My ENFJ mother can't figure out basic directions to save her life (poor/weak logic). The concept/fact that if you drive East to get to a destination then you need to drive West to return has eluded her for YEARS. She gets lost driving to the corner store, it's really sad (nah, it's funny as hell). An ENTJ won't have this issue. Logic is their friend. If you need/want more ENFJ bashing, I mean observations, just let me know.


----------



## hahahalessandra (Jul 13, 2016)

One main difference between ENFJ's and ENTJ's is that an ENFJ's primary goal is to make everyone happy. Because of this, ENFJ's typically make compromises when disagreeing with someone. They will usually change their opinion to appease the other party. On the other hand, ENTJ's just want to get things done as well as possible. Therefore, in arguments, ENTJ's will stop at nothing to prove that they are right and won't easily change their stance.

Moreover, [psychologically healthy] ENFJ's are usually charismatic leaders. People listen to them quite easily because of their charm. They understand what the people they are leading want or need and will do whatever they can to make them happy. They lead others with the purpose of helping people. On the contrary, ENTJ's do not tend to be as charismatic and approachable as ENFJ's. Rather than "leading", they "take charge" with the goal of getting things done at the best quality possible. However, they are more decisive than ENFJ's as the ENTJ leader will always make the most logically beneficial decision, while the ENFJ will take much time to weigh other people's thoughts and feelings. 

An ENFJ's greatest weakness is typically analyzing complex problems and concepts like advanced math or physics. They do not like technical details and are usually easily overwhelmed by big numbers and complex formulas. ENTJ's, on the other hand, usually do not understand feelings––their own and others'––although they might think that they do. 

Another thing I've noticed about ENTJ's is that the intensity of their personality is even evident in their movements. The four ENTJ's I know all walk with confident posture as if they are the general of some military coup.

Please note that this may not Perfectly Apply to ALL ENFJ's and ENTJ's. This is based on my understanding of cognitive functions and descriptions of the people I know.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

ENTJ are not as good as ENFJ at social interactions and are not as well liked. ENFJ have a warmth about them and a charisma. ENTJ can be very stimulating in conversation but you will notice the lack of connection or warmth in comparison to ENFJ. 

ENFJ are good leaders and have an easier time getting the support of the people under them. Whereas I think ENTJ just like to be in charge (this can come across as bossy). An ENFJ can tell you what to do in such a way that you won't realize they were giving you a command. ENTJ are a bit more blunt (not usually rude tho), and more logical because logic has nothing to do with feeling. Our judgements are made with a consideration of how the outcome can effect others.


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

@Nothing1 You sound bitter....or jealous

Maybe a little of both?


----------



## HGy (Jul 3, 2016)

hahahalessandra said:


> One main difference between ENFJ's and ENTJ's is that an ENFJ's primary goal is to make everyone happy. Because of this, ENFJ's typically make compromises when disagreeing with someone. They will usually change their opinion to appease the other party. On the other hand, ENTJ's just want to get things done as well as possible. Therefore, in arguments, ENTJ's will stop at nothing to prove that they are right and won't easily change their stance.
> 
> Moreover, [psychologically healthy] ENFJ's are usually charismatic leaders. People listen to them quite easily because of their charm. They understand what the people they are leading want or need and will do whatever they can to make them happy. They lead others with the purpose of helping people. On the contrary, ENTJ's do not tend to be as charismatic and approachable as ENFJ's. Rather than "leading", they "take charge" with the goal of getting things done at the best quality possible. However, they are more decisive than ENFJ's as the ENTJ leader will always make the most logically beneficial decision, while the ENFJ will take much time to weigh other people's thoughts and feelings.
> 
> ...


I agreed with most of what you said until you got to the part about how our weakness is analyzing complex problems involving math and physics. 

Problems solving is one of my greatest skills. This includes complex problem solving involving math.

ENFJ make great business analyst and computer programmers.


As an ENFJ who loves physics and works with math daily for my job, I'm curious where you got your information?


----------



## hahahalessandra (Jul 13, 2016)

As I said, this is based on the people I know. I am aware that everyone is different, but most of the ENFJ's I know take a while to understand Math and Science concepts and do not like working with numbers. When they do understand something however, they are able to delve quite deeply, although this is usually with the social sciences and humanities. Nonetheless, I do acknowledge that not every ENFJ is the same and this is merely based on the 5 ENFJ's I know.


----------

